# To all in Cornwall this week.......



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

It may be raining, but you are dry and comfortable. It isn't that bad - you could be in a tent!


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Rainbow-Chasers said:


> It may be raining, but you are dry and comfortable. It isn't that bad - you could be in a tent!


Or you could have gone to France, saved a shed load of money, had gorgeous weather, and taken the family on a real adventure.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

mickyc said:


> Rainbow-Chasers said:
> 
> 
> > It may be raining, but you are dry and comfortable. It isn't that bad - you could be in a tent!
> ...


Unfortunately the brits are quite nervous of the unknown - i do give them the option to go to europe - but many are happy in Cornwall!

I do agree though - I had a great time in Europe, and it HAS to be unplanned!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Rainbow-Chasers said:


> It may be raining, but you are dry and comfortable. It isn't that bad - you could be in a tent!


You must go to St Ives and have a meal in the Offhsore resturant by the harbour and crab sandwhiches and\or cream tea at the cafe actually built on the harbour wall with steps to beach.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Pusser - Where do you park your MH when you do this?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

pippin said:


> Pusser - Where do you park your MH when you do this?


This time we were in a campsite just outside the town although they have another site within the edge of the town making everything walkable from there.

But the bus visits both sites roughly every hour with a gap in the afternoon.

However, as sister in law and gigglelow were in a caravan (wash my mouth out with ......) next to us, it cost the same for all of us to get a taxi for the short ride.

It is possible to get my 6m m\home through one end and back out the other but parking is out of the question as is the desire to do it more than once. 8O

It is a lovely place to visit visa mastercard the village and harbour but town planning has really gone tits up thus rendering the fishing village look to one of confused cement. And the Tate gallery. No art went into the outside - that I know.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

here in Hungary for the past week average 36 and forecast for next week, more of the same
Waz


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Last visit to Cornwall was 12 years ago, then we discovered how easy it was to tug in France.
Been ever since

Dave P


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

No rain here in Valencia for the past 6 weeks and none forecast for the next 6 weeks.And its cheap.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

We seem to get a huge amount of summer rain in the South West. Why people come here on holidays is a source of great mystery to me. With an antiquated road network, traffic jams, clapped out infrastructure and expensive camp sites this is a forgotten part of the UK as far as investment is concerned.

France is a far better option especially as it costs less than £100 for a return ticket to cross the channel from Dover to Calais.


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

we,live in very wet cornwall,and are supposed to be in st ives for 5 days at cc,c temporary holiday site.Live 25 mins away but dont go very often so thought it would make nice short break to take grandson.Its been heaving down all day and have been told by a local that rugby club where site is will be very boggy!!!So waiting till morn to see what its like then.Hope it will clear as was looking foward to mooching around the town and walking cliff path. :roll:


----------



## stuffed2 (May 9, 2005)

for st ives google park and ride, nice little train ride and no hassle parking


----------

